# Printing



## Plowboyswife (Sep 16, 2014)

I like to draw..... I would like to have some of my drawings made into postcards and poster prints.... Does anyone know of a good place that would take my drawings and make them into these? or any suggestions on what to do?

Thanks and Many Blessings


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Postcards are fairly simple and cheap. Most print shops can easily do a run on card stock, or you can scan and do it at home on a computer. Avery sells postcard card stock for the purpose. Posters can get expensive fast, especially if you get past 16 x 20".

A standard step for artists interested in these is to learn silk screen printing. It isn't terribly difficult or expensive to get started.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

There is a post card stamp for the address/writing side. Have seen them at craft stores and online.


----------

